# Ringworm, quarantine, etc.



## mdmdt (Sep 25, 2008)

On September 1st I got a rescue kitten from the shelter who was supposed to be in good health (vaccinated, dewormed, etc). I gradually introduced him to my 10-month-old cat and within a week they were wrestling buddies. Shortly after that, he started losing fur on his eyelids so I brought him to the vet where he was diagnosed with ringworm. The vet sold me topical miconazole pledgets to wipe him down with twice daily and a shampoo to wash him with every three days. 

I live in a 1-bedroom apartment and my bathroom currently has a really bad mold infestation so I've kept the kitten quarantined in my bedroom (obviously not ideal, but it's the only option). I've been vacuuming every other day and spraying everything down with Lotrimin spray. I'm pretty sure it's not supposed to be an on-contact antifungal but I don't know what else to do, since I can't really bleach my carpet or my bedding.

To make things worse, four days ago I found a small ringworm lesion on my older cat who's been separated in the rest of my apartment, so now I'm giving her treatment too. 

With all of that said, I have a few questions:



Is it still worth keeping the kitten quarantined since his infection is much worse than my other cat's or can I just let him roam now? If I allowed them to wrestle would that make my older cat's infection spread?[/*:m:2d9r4qlb]
The vet recommended oral antifungal medications in addition to everything else, but they are REALLY expensive, especially since I'm now treating 2 cats. I've also read that these meds may have life-threatening side effects. Can I beat ringworm without the oral meds or do I need to fork over a few more hundred dollars?  [/*:m:2d9r4qlb]
When can I expect an improvement in the kitten's condition?[/*:m:2d9r4qlb]
I know that this kind of ringworm fluoresces under UV because it did at the vet's office, however when I got a so-called "black light" bulb from the store it didn't work. Where can I get one that will so I can track the progress?[/*:m:2d9r4qlb]


Thanks so much.. I am exhausted from dealing with this and it really doesn't feel like there's an end in sight...


----------



## mdmdt (Sep 25, 2008)

Nobody? :|


----------



## TimandJen (Jul 22, 2008)

We are currently going through a similar situation. My vet didn't check the kitten for ringworm and said he got a clean bill of health and to go ahead and start introductions. After reading about ringworm and seeing it on the internet, I believe my kitten has ringworm. However, the vet said don't bring him back for 10 days and give the antibiotic time to work. When I asked if it was for ringworm, the vet said no....it was for infection. So I have to wait till Wednesday to take him back.....And I have 2 other cats as well as 2 children!


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I would get the oral medication...I know it's expensive but it's worth it. I had to buy griseofulvin for 6 cats for 8 weeks, I went through 6 bottles at between $30 and $45 per bottle. It wasn't pretty...and I wasn't reimbursed by the shelter.

I wouldn't bother keeping them seperate, if they both have it...but I would try keeping them in a smaller area of your home...that way there are fewer areas to de-contaminate.

I wouldn't bother spraying lotrimin spray on your carpeting. I don't think that can possibly be very effective. I'd recommend the laundry additive that I used mentioned in the quote below...it's kind of expensive though. Through vaccuming and proper disposal of the bag should be okay.

I had one of those Urine Gone blacklights, that showed the apple-green ringworm very well.

There is another thread about ringworm, and I just posted there, but I'm going to copy what I put there, here. 

This is the thread to which I am referring: posting.php?mode=quote&f=3&p=540523



Kitty's Mom said:


> Okay, don't freak out. Ringworm is not a worm, it's just a fungus...it's not gonna kill anybody (adult, child, or cat). On people it's itchy and annoying, on cats it's ugly looking but not that itchy.
> 
> The spores occur naturally in the ground, and are stirred up by plowing, and spread through dust, which is why there are more incidences of ringworm in the country than in the city.
> 
> ...


----------

